# 2019 FIBA Basketball World Cup



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Lithuania for its size have the best basketball infrastructure in Europe, apart from Spain maybe .
****** Žalgiris arena / compasity 15000 - 17000*
































***** Siemens arena / compasity 11000*
























**** Švyturio arena / compasity 6000*

















*AND: ** 
***Šiaulių arena / 5950; 
***Cido arena / 5700; 
**Alytaus arena / 5500 *

*[Photos, text in Lithuanian] 
*http://www.basketzone.lt/naujienos/8672-eurobasket-2011-arenos-lietuvos-pasididiavimas-foto.html


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

RokasLT said:


> Lithuania for its size have the best basketball infrastructure in Europe, apart from Spain maybe .
> ***** Žalgiris arena / conpasity 15000 - 17000
> 
> **** Siemens arena / conpasity 11000
> ...


And they love basketball


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

So as of now Puerto Rico and Germany have the best arenas for this competition, what about France? I know Lithuania's are very good but not as much as PR and GER.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Bori427 said:


> So as of now Puerto Rico and Germany have the best arenas for this competition, what about France? I know Lithuania's are very good but not as much as PR and GER.


You got be kidding! France, Germany and Lithuania have better arena than PR. Leave the patriotism away


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you serious? Are all brazilians like you?

Clearly Brazil's arenas are pretty bad so your mad at PR because we have better arenas?

Lithuania has very good arenas as I said but Zalgiris Arena is not as good as the Coliseum of Puerto Rico and we got at least 3 more coliseums in PR that have more capacity than Siemens Arena(Lithuania's second arena).

Once again, are you serious?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Australia should bid for 2023.

We can use the following venues:

Sydney - Sydney Super Dome - 21,000
Perth - Perth Arena - 14,846
Melbourne - Rod Laver Arena - 14,820
Brisbane - Brisbane Entertainment Centre (or new arena) - 11,000
Adelaide - Adelaide Arena - 8,000
Hobart - Derwent Entertainment Centre - 5,400
Canberra - AIS Arena - 5,200
Darwin - New Arena - 5,000

A nationwide involvement, you scrap Darwin only if you must and replace it with either a regional Queensland or New South Wales venue. 8 venues in total to meet the needs of the expanded tournament. It can work, many venues exist, few needing minor upgrades and with at most 2 new venues to be built.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Anyone but Puerto Rico please. Australia would be good....


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Bori427 said:


> Are you serious? Are all brazilians like you?
> 
> Clearly Brazil's arenas are pretty bad so your mad at PR because we have better arenas?
> 
> ...


Mad? My friend, Brazilian arenas are in the same condition as PR. Except from Rios Olympic Arena which is far better.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Bori427 said:


> Are you serious? Are all brazilians like you?
> 
> Clearly Brazil's arenas are pretty bad so your mad at PR because we have better arenas?
> 
> ...


Men it's not all about compasity. Arenas have to have good technical center - for arenas technical infrastructure elements, journalists although locker rooms ect. 
But still l think, and all who are intrested in basketball, not just NBA, knows that there is some intention between FIBA Europe and FIBA World, so l think thay will choose S. American country rather then Europe countries. Like thay do with Londom olimpic qualification tornament  Thay don't thinked what would be beter for teams, thay just done that for some intrigues - SAD.


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

The minimum capacity for Eurobasket arenas is 5.000 seats. What minimum capacity is for WC?


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd root for Lithuania. I don't care about Latvia or Estonia, but Lithuanians are really keen on basketball. They truly deserve it :yes:


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

After Spain and Turkey, there is no chance Europe wins another World Championship in 2019. It will be somewhere else, probably the Americas.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

endrity said:


> After Spain and Turkey, there is no chance Europe wins another World Championship in 2019. It will be somewhere else, probably the Americas.


Turkey is in ASIA, Mongols...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

George_D said:


> Turkey is in ASIA, Mongols...


Not for their Basketball Confederation. They are considered as europe.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Calvin W said:


> Anyone but Puerto Rico please. Australia would be good....


And why do you think that way if we may know?



TEBC said:


> Mad? My friend, Brazilian arenas are in the same condition as PR. Except from Rios Olympic Arena which is far better.


Is that a brand new arena? Because no arena in Brazil can compare to the Coliseum of PR.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Bori427 said:


> And why do you think that way if we may know?
> 
> Is that a brand new arena? Because no arena in Brazil can compare to the Coliseum of PR.


Yes, Arena Olimpica do Rio is far better than the Coliseum


----------



## Stefan-SRB (Sep 17, 2012)

China should host.They have good arenas.And for NBA stars is really attractive location


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

TEBC said:


> Yes, Arena Olimpica do Rio is far better than the Coliseum



So you're saying that this:

*Arena Olímpica do Rio*















































Is better than this?
























How about you leave your patriotism away?

Are you a basketball fan? Because FIBA Americas has said multiple times that the best arenas in Latinamerica are by far the ones in Puerto Rico.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Bori427 said:


> So you're saying that this:
> 
> Arena Olímpica do Rio
> 
> ...


Never heard anything about that, if you say you may prove it


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Btw, A nice architecture and showing photos with lights of dont prove anything, i want facts. HSBC Arena has the best acoustic in latin america.


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

Bori427 said:


> So as of now Puerto Rico and Germany have the best arenas for this competition, what about France? I know Lithuania's are very good but not as much as PR and GER.


It's not only about the seating capacity of the arenas. Basketball is not yet popular enough to fill 10.000 seat arenas on every single game, as was clearly shown by the last few World championships. Only two teams have fans that travel en-masse to every competition no matter where it is held, and they are Slovenia and Lithuania. Others have a few hundred fans at most and the "obligation" to fill the arenas falls largely on local population. I mean, do you really think it matters if the arena is 8 or 17 thousand seater, when it's Angola and New Zealand (no offense to them two) "battling" it out on the court.


Lithuania will not bid for the 2019 Basketball World cup. There were some talks and ideas thrown here and there, but those are just pipe dreams. 2023 though might just be realistic and i'm talking about a combined Lithuania/Latvia/Estonia bid. And it will probably look something like this:

Group stage:


Vilnius, Lithuania, Siemens Arena 11.000
Riga, Latvia, Arena Riga 12.500
Tallinn, Estonia, Saku Suurhall arena, 8.000
Klaipeda, Lithuania, Svyturys Arena, 6.000
Playoffs and Final: 


Kaunas, Lithuania, Zalgiris arena, 15.500 (up to 17.500 if necessary)

If the arena's in Klaipeda and Tallinn would be deemed as too small, something (reconstruction of existing ones or construction of new) could be done about that. 


So that's 5 beautiful old cities
4 of them on the UNESCO list (Vilnius/Riga/Tallinn old towns and Curonian Spit next to Klaipeda)
All 5 have state of the art new training facilities and all the other necessary support infrastructure
All 5 have international Airports
3 have international passenger ferry terminals and are stops for hundreds of cruise ferries every summer
Excellent infrastructure is (or in Latvia's case will be) connecting the cities together
All three countries have low crime rates
All 5 cities have way more than enough hotels ranging from the simplest to the most posh 5* ones and generally a very good tourism infrastructure.
No border control between the countries (Shengen agreement), in case any non-Europeans might wonder
There would not be any issues with half empty arenas
And perhaps most important of all - Lithuania has an impeccable record of organizing basketball events of the highest caliber. Eurobasket 2011, with 24 teams, was by all means the most successful to date. And a 24 team Eurobasket is a competition of a higher quality (from purely sports perspective) than a 24 or 32 team World championship/World cup or whatever they call it now.

The way i see it, there's a whole lot of countries that could potentially host a basketball world cup, but only a very few of them are both willing and capable to do so.



RokasLT said:


> ...knows that there is some intention between FIBA Europe and FIBA World, so l think thay will choose S. American country rather then Europe countries. Like thay do with Londom olimpic qualification tornament  Thay don't thinked what would be beter for teams, thay just done that for some intrigues - SAD.


I wouldn't worry too much about the present "tensions" with the heads of FIBA. With the rate that they're going - at pissing off the influential European basketball federations, they will not last long.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

TEBC said:


> Never heard anything about that, if you say you may prove it


Shows that you are no true basketball fan or you don't understand spanish well.




TEBC said:


> Btw, A nice architecture and showing photos with lights of dont prove anything, i want facts. HSBC Arena has the best acoustic in latin america.


Who gives a damn about acoustic if it ain't for a concert? So how about I tell you taht the Coliseum of Puerto Rico is the third most famous concert venue in America only after Staples and MSG, did you know that?


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

whatever... said:


> It's not only about the seating capacity of the arenas. Basketball is not yet popular enough to fill 10.000 seat arenas on every single game, as was clearly shown by the last few World championships. Only two teams have fans that travel en-masse to every competition no matter where it is held, and they are Slovenia and Lithuania. Others have a few hundred fans at most and the "obligation" to fill the arenas falls largely on local population. I mean, do you really think it matters if the arena is 8 or 17 thousand seater, when it's Angola and New Zealand (no offense to them two) "battling" it out on the court.
> 
> 
> Lithuania will not bid for the 2019 Basketball World cup. There were some talks and ideas thrown here and there, but those are just pipe dreams. 2023 though might just be realistic and i'm talking about a combined Lithuania/Latvia/Estonia bid. And it will probably look something like this:
> ...


Oh believe me, I'm a big fan of the Lietuva National Team, and just like Lithuania, PR really has no intention of hosting this tournament, all I'm saying is that we are very well capable of hosting it, we have the best arenas in America outside the USA and Canada and the best in the World if we compare by size of the country. It's also the only place in America where basketball is the #1 Sport even though it's been a long time since we've gotten far in international competition.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Calvin W said:


> Anyone but Puerto Rico please. Australia would be good....


Indeed. Some of our venues might be a little dated, we might not have that video board/score board in the middle deal and the new Perth Arena looks ugly.

But hey, we got the venues and could technically make this an Australia wide event and not let Darwin miss out on the fun by giving them a new legacy venue.

If The Gold Coast decides to keep the basketball arena of 7,500 it is building for the Commonwealth Games, then that could serve as another venue as well. 9 venues in total, add Wollongong in NSW for 10 venues.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Bori427 said:


> Shows that you are no true basketball fan or you don't understand spanish well.
> 
> Who gives a damn about acoustic if it ain't for a concert? So how about I tell you taht the Coliseum of Puerto Rico is the third most famous concert venue in America only after Staples and MSG, did you know that?


Im still waiting for some prove.


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

Minimum capacity of arenas is 7000 in group games and 15k for next and final stages.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

TEBC said:


> Im still waiting for some prove.



Search for yourself, it's pretty easy. I don't have to prove anything to someone with such lack of knowledge and biased patriotism as you.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Bori427 said:


> Search for yourself, it's pretty easy. I don't have to prove anything to someone with such lack of knowledge and biased patriotism as you.


HAHAHAHA you dont search it because you know thats a lie


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

FIBA hasn't opened the bidding process yet? its only 6-7 years ahead (considering if it will be hosted in 2018 or 2019)


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

*FIBA wants major changes, FIBA Europe thinking of separation *

The tension between world's basketball governing body, FIBA, and its European branch FIBA Europe is about to reach new heights. The latest FIBA's proposal of international calendar changes would give more significance to FIBA World Cup, taking it from EuroBasket.

FIBA wants FIBA World Cup to become the only tournament through which national teams would be able to qualify for the Olympic Games. In addition to that, the tournament itself would be moved to the pre-Olympic year and would replace continental championships.

That way FIBA World Cup would hold more importance for the participants and as a result of that more star players are likely to suit for their respective national team. In addition to that, the tournament is expected to reach more fans since it won't coincide with the FIFA World Cup. The proposed increase of the participating teams from 24 to 32 should bring more exposure as well.

Though the changes mentioned above, if they are approved, would mean that the continental tournaments would lose a lot of their significance. Moreover, according to FIBA's project, continental tournaments would be held every four years instead of every two years as it is now.

FIBA Europe was unhappy with the way that the income from EuroBasket is shared as a significant amount of income must be paid to FIBA. FIBA Europe is not willing to let its most prestigious event (pre-Olympic EuroBasket) to be taken away that easily. Latest speculations suggest that FIBA Europe is considering the option to split from FIBA and to become a separate organization. There are several such examples in other sports, for example football where FIFA and UEFA are separated from each other.

Mindaugas Balciunas, General Secretary of Lithuanian Basketball Federation, published a comment in the magazine "Musu krepšinis" saying that European basketball deserves a different attitude from FIBA. He also spoke about the political games behind the scenes between the two basketball governing bodies.

The most recent example of a clash between the two was the choice of the host country for the Olympic Qualifying Tournament. While European countries supported Lithuania's bid, FIBA had a different opinion and picked Venezuela instead. There are rumours that the South American nation paid FIBA significantly more than it was officialy required to be paid.

FIBA also blocked FIBA Europe's decision to allow national teams to register 14 players for EuroBasket 2011 even though majority of European basketball federations supported the idea.

The only country in Europe that supports FIBA is France, according to Balciunas. That is understandable since Frenchman Yvan Mainini is FIBA President.

FIBA Europe responded to FIBA by choosing Ukraine as EuroBasket 2015 hosts instead of a four-country bid led by France (France, Germany, Croatia and Italy presented a joint bid).

If, however, FIBA's proposal is approved the changes wil come into force in 2017 and the competition system would look the following:

2017 EuroBasket

2018 FIBA World Cup qualifiers

2019 FIBA World Cup

2020 Olympic Games, EuroBasket qualifiers

2021 EuroBasket

FIBA also wants the World Cup qualifiers to take place throughout the season instead of summer. Though it would take some serious effort to organize such windows for national teams since the major leagues will have problems reserving time for the national teams.

http://www.talkbasket.net/6567-fiba-wants-major-changes-fiba-europe-thinking-of-separation.html


NBA wants to destroy european basketball. They propose 1 eurobasket per 4 years


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ Sounds good to me. The likes of Australia, Argentina, Brazil, Canada, New Zealand, China, Angola etc need access to consistent and better competition and we're not invited to the Euro Party.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Lord David said:


> Indeed. Some of our venues might be a little dated, we might not have that video board/score board in the middle deal and the new Perth Arena looks ugly.
> 
> But hey, we got the venues and could technically make this an Australia wide event and not let Darwin miss out on the fun by giving them a new legacy venue.
> 
> If The Gold Coast decides to keep the basketball arena of 7,500 it is building for the Commonwealth Games, then that could serve as another venue as well. 9 venues in total, add Wollongong in NSW for 10 venues.


Our venues would be fine for a FIBA World Championships.
Some may even be renovated or replaced by the time that comes such as the AIS Arena in Canberra, Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide Entertainment Centres', Margaret Court Arena.

Adelaide Arena (Clipsal Powerhouse) is a great Basketball specific venue with a US College vibe. 
I was not aware of the Gold Coast's plan for a 7500 seat temp arena, if that's gone, they still have the Arena at their convention centre which is of high quality.

Allphones Arena, Rod Laver Arena, Hisense Arena and Perth Arena are more than good enough. Regardless of aesthetical tastes, you'd be hard pressed to find an Arena in the World with the quality of fitting and finishings of the Perth Arena, truly top notch. 

The last few FIBA WC's have the host provide 5 to 6 venues. Not a lot so I'd imagine 2 possible formats for Australia.

Sydney - Allphones Arena 17 800
Melbourne - 1 or 2 at Melbourne Park (Rod Laver 14 800, Hisense 10500)
Brisbane - Entertainment Centre 13 000
Perth - Perth Arena 14 800
Adelaide - Entertainment Centre 10 000 or Adelaide Arena 8000
maybe Canberra - New AIS Arena 8000

...or if distance is an issue an East Coast World Championship.

Sydney - - Allphones Arena 17 800 and New Darling Harbour Arena 10 000
Melbourne 1 or 2 at Melbourne Park (Rod Laver 14 800, Hisense 10500)
Brisbane - Entertainment Centre 13 000
Adelaide - Entertainment Centre 10 000 or Adelaide Arena 8000
Canberra - New AIS Arena 8000


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Walbanger said:


> ^^ Sounds good to me. The likes of Australia, Argentina, Brazil, Canada, New Zealand, China, Angola etc need access to consistent and better competition and we're not invited to the Euro Party.


What is the relation between euro-basket and australia, brazil, argentina etc etc?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

No relation, just like FIBA's view of giving more focus to the World Cup than the European Basketball powers being a clique


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

personally I believe that basketball does not need to be at Olympics (at least with senior teams).

World Cup and continental championships could be prestigious just for themselves an not as parts of Olympic qualifications.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

If there wasn't Basketball at the Olympics, then we wouldn't have had memorable moments like the Soviets stealing their win from the USA at the 1972 Olympics, ending US domination in the sport. Or the introduction of the dream team at the 1992 Olympics, or perhaps the great performance of Lithuania at those games, emerging as a Basketball power.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> Our venues would be fine for a FIBA World Championships.
> Some may even be renovated or replaced by the time that comes such as the AIS Arena in Canberra, Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide Entertainment Centres', Margaret Court Arena.
> 
> Adelaide Arena (Clipsal Powerhouse) is a great Basketball specific venue with a US College vibe.
> ...


I'd go for an all Australia games, perhaps scrapping Darwin if it can't fulfill it's role. Hobart as well if the venue there is not adequate.

Gold Coast should be included, even if there's no sure-fire venue, since it's basically a touristy destination and will surely ensure a profit of some kind.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Walbanger said:


> No relation, just like FIBA's view of giving more focus to the World Cup than the European Basketball powers being a clique


FIBA world champ has more prestige than euro-basket since it is a world championship. I can find the point of holding euro-basket every 4 years and also having qualification round for WC that will last 2 years. 
If FIBA wants to make the World championship more prestigious first of all they must not select as host a country like Japan that has no idea of basketball and fans doesnt like basketball as a sport. There are better countries to host the competition. Brazil, Puerto Rico, Italy, Russia, Serbia, Spain, Australia, Lithuania


----------



## sivagopi (Oct 17, 2012)

I can on the poll that most of them would like to have FIBA in Brazil but I feel there is only one Basketball stadium with good standard. And I also googled it for some more stadiums but couldn't find another basketball stadium with international standards.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

*1. Mineirinho Arena is the biggest indoor arena in Brazil, in Belo Horizonte, 25,000 seats.* 



















*2. HSBC Arena (Rio de Janeiro), 15,000 seats. Constructed in 2007.*



















*3. Ginásio do Ibirapuera, 11,000 seats, São Paulo. Hosted the 2006 FIBA WC for Women.*



















*4. Ginásio do Maracanãzinho, , Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. 12,600 seats. Venue for Indoor volleyball in 2016 Olympics.*



















*5. Nilson Nelson Gymnasium, Brasília, Brazil. 16,600 seats.*



















*6. Arena Jaraguá, Jaraguá do Sul, Brazil. 15,000 seats, it was built in 2007.*



















*7. Olympic Training Center (Rio de Janeiro). In construction. *

Olympic Training Center facilities are four indoor arenas that are planned to be built in Barra da Tijuca, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. The venue will consist of four separate arenas and will host a variety of events for the 2016 Summer Olympics. Hall 1 will have a seating capacity of 16,000 spectators and will host the Olympic basketball games. Hall 2 will have a capacity of 10,000 spectators and will host the Olympic judo and taekwondo events. Hall 3 will also have a capacity of 10,000 spectators and will host the Olympic wrestling competition. Hall 4 will have a capacity of 12,000 spectators and will host the Olympic handball matches.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

FIBA World Cup 2019 qualifiers page

http://www.fiba.basketball/basketballworldcup/2019/qualifiers


----------

